
The Startup Visa Act of 2011 - davidw
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/03/the-startup-visa-act-of-2011.html
======
arvinjoar
> I think every student that graduates with an advanced STEM or computer
> science degree should have a green card stapled to his or her diploma.

That might seem radical, but why stop there? Why not allow anyone in who can
fend for himself (provide more than he/she extracts)? Surely that must be the
logical conclusion from his premise.

